# NEU: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX1080-Edition V2 - Asus GTX 1080 und Core i7-7700K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NEU: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX1080-Edition V2 - Asus GTX 1080 und Core i7-7700K [Anzeige]*

					Anfang Januar hat Intel neue Sockel-1151-CPUs vorgestellt. PC Games Hardware hat daher den Extreme-PC aktualisiert und mit einem Intel Core i7-7700K ausgestattet. Alle Details zum neuen Komplett-PC erfahren Sie hier im Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NEU: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX1080-Edition V2 - Asus GTX 1080 und Core i7-7700K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Boenedal (23. Januar 2017)

Hoffentlich kann man das auch mit einer Hand spielen ;-DDD


----------



## bastian123f (16. Oktober 2017)

Preislich finde ich den PC eigentlich Ok. Aber da hätte ich trotzdem gerne eine NVMe SSD gesehen. Sonst gefällt mir die Konfiguration.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Oktober 2017)

Mir nicht, da gehört ein 8700K rein . Ich mein, wer soll den denn jetzt noch kaufen


----------



## Phobos001 (23. Oktober 2017)

Oder doch vielleicht doch mal ein Ryzen ?


----------

